# Guangzhou, the photostream



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

wow, that whole city is under construction. Can't wait to see it when its finished (if ever)


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

Nightsky said:


> I studied the pictures. Judging by the buildings and the cars it looks like a wealthy city. Do you have any pictures from the riverside?


I have picture from the riverside, I will post them later.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

141.


142. West Tower


143. another tower


144.


145.


146.


147.


148.


149.


150.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

the spliff fairy said:


> wow, that whole city is under construction. Can't wait to see it when its finished (if ever)


I believe a lot of these are from the Zhujiang New Town in Tianhe district. It's Guangzhou's answer to Pudong, with plenty of new skyscrapers.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

^^ yes, these are from Zhujiang New Town, main construction area.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

151. metro - Zhujiang New Town station


152. Peasants Movment Institute station


153. Yuexiu district


154. qilou (arcade-houses), typical building style in Guangzhou from early last century


155.


156.


157.


158.


159.


160.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

161.


162.


163.


164. main roads


165.


166.


167.


168.


169.


170.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

this city is getting better and more massive.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taipei Walker said:


> ^^ yes, these are from Zhujiang New Town, main construction area.


Yea ... I was planning to do a walking tour of this part of town on my next visit, and check into one of the new Tianhe hotels. Looks like there is a lot to see.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Lovely structure.



>


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

171. Yuexiu district, near Little Africa


172.


173.


174.


175.


176. ring road


177.


178.


179. there will be metro station here (line 5), it is scheduled to open on Dec. 28


180.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

181. the shoppers in this mall are mostly Africans


182. I followed the people to find Little Africa


183.


184.


185. almost done, the line will add more than 30km to Guangzhou metro system


186.


187. main part of Little Africa is behind the rail line


188.


189.


190.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

191. more from Little Africa


192.


193. this is also Muslim area


194.


195.


196.


197.


198.


199.


200.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

201. 


202.


203.


204.


205.


206.


207.


208.


209.


210.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

211.


212.


213.


214.


215.


216.


217.


218.


219.


220.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

221.


222.


223. one of African malls


224.


225.


226.


227.


228.


229.


230.


231. in this mall they didn't even bother to write Chinese


232. leaving Little Africa


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

231. Yuexiu Park


232. Pazhou station


233. I am scary


234. Shangxiajiu Street at night


235.


236.


237.


238.


239.


240.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

241. Shangxiajiu Street


242.


243.


244.


245.


246.


247.


248.


249.


250.


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you for the pictures, they gave me a much better idea of how Guangzhou is like. The amount of construction going on in China is unbelievable.

On the other hand, I had never heard about an African comunity in China. Do they integrate with the locals? How are they received?

Cheers!


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

^^ Guangzhou has the biggest African community in China. A lot of Africans go there to do business as Guangzhou is probably the biggest trading center in China famous for China Export and Import Fair (Canton Fair).

Here is an interesting article about the African Community in Guangzhou:
http://www.atimes.com/atimes/China/KL09Ad01.html


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

251. Shangxiajiu Street


252.


253.


254. Shamin Island famous for colonial architecture


255.


256.


257.


258.


259.


260.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

261. Shamian Island


262.


263.


264.


265.


266.


267.


268.


269.


270.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

271. Shamian Island


272. waterfront


273.


274.


275.


276.


277.


278.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

279. Pazhou, Canton Fair


280.


281.


282.


283.


284.


285.


286.


287.


288.


289.


290.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

291.


292.


293.


294.


295.


296.


297.


298.


299.


300.


----------



## JP555 (Apr 15, 2006)

Taipei Walker, could you show us some buses from Guangzhou?


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Beautiful...

She is HOT!


----------



## terrense (Dec 26, 2009)

*I live in Guangzhou.*

And believe me, the constructions are amazing, but before they are finished (which is expected before the 2010 Asian Games), DON'T COME HERE.

It's a horrible place to live a life in now...


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

301. Pazhou exhibition center


302.


303.


304.


305.


306.


307.


308.


309.


310.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

311.


312.


313.


314.


315.


316.


317.


318.


319.


320.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

321.


322.


323.


324.


325.


326.


327.


328.


329.


330.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

331.


332.


333.


334. Tianhe near East Station


335.


336. East Station


337.


338.


339.


340.


----------



## terrense (Dec 26, 2009)

your photographing technique is quite good 

though i don't like this city like i used to, I LIKE YOUR PICTURES!

and btw, East Station? I live in that area...


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

^^ thanks.

341. Tianhe


342.


343.


344.


345.


346.


347.


348.


349.


350.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

351.


352.


353.


354.


355.


356.


357.


358.


359.


360.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

361.


362.


363.


364.


365.


366.


367.


368.


369.


370.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

371.


372.


373.


374.


375.


376.


377. BRT under construction


378.


379.


380.


381.


382.


383.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

i want more pictures !


----------

